

Great case for ipad - pguzmang
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/03/apple-ipad-2-smart-cover-vs-incase-convertible-magazine-jacket/

======
bluekeybox
I bought that case the week it came out and it was indeed a great case for
iPad 1. It is a bit more stiff than the iPad 2 Apple-made cover, and obviously
doesn't have the magnetic hinge or the underside that removes fingerprints,
but has the same basic functionality for positioning.

